# Church of John G. Reisinger ?



## Mayflower (Feb 16, 2009)

Does anyone knows the church where John G. Reisinger is pastor, or has an adress or e-mail of him ? Any help would be apreciated.


----------



## Whitefield (Feb 16, 2009)

From what I can gather (and I may be wrong) Reisinger is not a serving pastor and attends or is affliated with the Reformed Baptist Church in Lewisburg, PA.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Feb 16, 2009)

Here is the website that features him. Sound of Grace Online!

Email the webmaster at [email protected] for more info.

Here is the church that Lance mentioned above:
Reformed Baptist Church
830 Buffalo Road
Lewisburg, PA 17837
Phone: 570-524-7488


----------



## Mayflower (Feb 16, 2009)

Gomarus said:


> Here is the website that features him. Sound of Grace Online!
> 
> Email the webmaster at [email protected] for more info.
> 
> ...



Thanks alot brothers!


----------

